# ISO help with duck breasts



## julesthegolfer (Nov 4, 2012)

I need to make duck breasts for 8 people and would like to make them ahead of time and refrigerate.  Ideally I would also like to slice them ahead of time and then just warm the slices up in the oven.  I wouldn't want to overcook them so have no idea how to do this- what temp, how long? 
Thanks!!


----------



## Andy M. (Nov 4, 2012)

Frankly, I'd be opposed to reheating.  A properly cooked duck breast is like a great steak, best served freh and hot off the grill/pan.


----------



## Snip 13 (Nov 5, 2012)

Andy M. said:


> Frankly, I'd be opposed to reheating. A properly cooked duck breast is like a great steak, best served freh and hot off the grill/pan.


 
+1


----------



## PhilinYuma (Nov 5, 2012)

+2
Have you done this before, Jules? The actual cooking time for a prepared breast (i.e. lightly seasoned , at room temp, dried, and  with a crisscross pattern cut into the fat layer) only takes 17 minutes at most.
Put the breasts fat side down in a skillet over medium heat for six minutes to render the fat. 
Turn the breasts over and seer the meat for about one more minute.
Transfer the breasts to a heated pan if you are using a non stick skillet (no need with a cast iron pan) and roast in a 400F oven until you have an internal temp of 160F, about six (check the temp at that time) to 10 minutes.
This isn't meant to be a recipe -- some folk do all of the cooking on the hob and don't use the oven -- but the overall time is about right.
Let it rest tented in foil for another five minutes and it is ready to serve. I'll be doing this on Thanksgiving!


----------



## julesthegolfer (Nov 5, 2012)

no, I have never cooked duck breast before.  I've watched some videos so my main worry is the grease and smoke.  We moved to Florida and downsized so I do not have a dining room.  I have an open kitchen and the table is basically right there.  I don't want to be smoking up the house while guests are trying to enjoy their soup.  I was hoping to maybe sear the breasts earlier in the day, discard the grease, air out the house, and then finish it in the oven.  Would that work? Any suggestions?


----------



## jennyema (Nov 5, 2012)

Andy M. said:


> Frankly, I'd be opposed to reheating.  A properly cooked duck breast is like a great steak, best served freh and hot off the grill/pan.



Not only that but a properly cooked duck breast is still pink (or even red) in the middle and it's not safe to parcook and refrigerate poultry.

Also you'll likely ruin the duck by slicing ahead of time.


----------



## pacanis (Nov 5, 2012)

Here's a method I have been wanting to try.
Stove-Top Sous Vide Duck Recipe - Doing Sous Vide at Home with No Special Equipment - YouTube
 And since there is a resting period, it might not be as hectic trying to prepare everything at once while your guests are there. You can sear and slice the breasts as needed.


----------



## Andy M. (Nov 5, 2012)

pacanis said:


> Here's a method I have been wanting to try.
> 
> And since there is a resting period, it might not be as hectic trying to prepare everything at once while your guests are there. You can sear and slice the breasts as needed.




That is fascinating.  Not to be a wet blanket, the plastic bag manufacturer cautions against cooking food in their bags.  There is a carcinogen issue.

If you had a Foodsaver, that would work great.


----------



## pacanis (Nov 5, 2012)

Maybe the fairly low water temp has some bearing on that? That's a very good point though.


----------



## pacanis (Nov 5, 2012)

And doesn't that look tasty?


----------



## julesthegolfer (Nov 5, 2012)

I watched that sous-vide videos and it looked awesome.  May try it sometime,carcinogens be damned.  But it still doesn't solve my problem of having to sear the fat of 8 breasts which will smoke up, grease up, smell up my house, plus the loud vent fans will be blowing, all while my guests are trying to eat their soup and salad, and carry on a conversation, 10-12 feet from my stove!  Arg- maybe I should just call in sick (Its part of a gourmet club I belong to - I did not chose the menu)
Also my husband suggested that he doesn't think we need a breast per person because there will be so much other food.  I'm thinking maybe 6 breasts for 8 people?  Any thoughts?
Thanks!


----------



## Andy M. (Nov 5, 2012)

I don't think you need a breast per person either.

Could you cook them outdoors on the grill?


----------



## Kylie1969 (Nov 5, 2012)

Andy M. said:


> Frankly, I'd be opposed to reheating.  A properly cooked duck breast is like a great steak, best served freh and hot off the grill/pan.



I agree


----------



## Kylie1969 (Nov 5, 2012)

pacanis said:


> Here's a method I have been wanting to try.
> Stove-Top Sous Vide Duck Recipe - Doing Sous Vide at Home with No Special Equipment - YouTube
> And since there is a resting period, it might not be as hectic trying to prepare everything at once while your guests are there. You can sear and slice the breasts as needed.



Thanks for sharing the video Pac


----------



## julesthegolfer (Nov 5, 2012)

I replied to Andy but not sure everyone can see it so I'll repeat.  His idea of doing it on the grill might be brilliant!!.  Our gas Weber grill has a thermometer.  Last time I cooked something greasy- goose- my house smelled like grease and smoke for days. I might just try that!! Thanks Andy.


----------



## pacanis (Nov 5, 2012)

Thanks Kylie. As soon as I make it into the big grocery store I'm going to look for some duck breasts and try this. Probably with a slightly higher temp.

Keep us posted, Jules.


----------



## Andy M. (Nov 5, 2012)

julesthegolfer said:


> I replied to Andy but not sure everyone can see it so I'll repeat.  His idea of doing it on the grill might be brilliant!!.  Our gas Weber grill has a thermometer.  Last time I cooked something greasy- goose- my house smelled like grease and smoke for days. I might just try that!! Thanks Andy.



I recommend cooking them in a pan on the grill.  Otherwise, the fat will drip off and burn, covering your meat with soot.


----------



## pacanis (Nov 5, 2012)

Either that or indirect. 
But oh what a waste of good duck fat if you don't use a pan...


----------



## Andy M. (Nov 5, 2012)

pacanis said:


> Either that or indirect.
> But oh what a waste of good duck fat if you don't use a pan...



I was thinking indirect wouldn't give you the crisp skin you have to have.


----------



## jennyema (Nov 5, 2012)

Andy M. said:


> I recommend cooking them in a pan on the grill.  Otherwise, the fat will drip off and burn, covering your meat with soot.



I def agree.  Also it might catch on fire.

Use the grill to sear it and render off some fat.


----------



## Dawgluver (Nov 5, 2012)

I would save the duck fat at all costs, judging by the way folks swoon over it!


----------



## PhilinYuma (Nov 6, 2012)

O.K., let's not give up yet. If smoke rather than time is the major issue, I wondered if the breasts couldn't be cooked entirely in the oven. I came across the following recipe with a wine reduction sauce that you can make the day beforehand. I have not tried this method myself, but it looks doable. has anyone else tried something like it?  One plus is that you will be able to save $300++ on sous vide equipment!
Thyme-Roasted Duck Breast with Orange-Wine Sauce Recipe | MyRecipes.com
PS. Do NOT do what you and the recipe suggested and discard the fat. Treasure it. Refrigerate it, Use it on a Special Occasion!
Cheers


----------



## Lardeffect (Nov 6, 2012)

Sous-vide method is foolproof and I have done it many many times. 1 hour at 60 degrees (or 56, but rare duck is an acquired taste), then take it out of the bag and put on a non-stick pan without fat, skin side down. Brown and crisp up the skin and render some fat and it's ready. For cheap sous-vide method, look here: Cook Your Meat in a Beer Cooler: The World's Best (and Cheapest) Sous-Vide Hack | Serious Eats

Alternatively, just put it in a cold pan with no fat, bring to heat and fry for about 10 minutes, then put for 5-10 minutes in a hot oven, still skin down. It should be a little bit pink. Easy. I would not skip the frying-from-cold step. The skin might come out soggy and you do not want that.


----------

